# [GELÖST]Probleme beim Aion  Download



## Namitsoo (4. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute versucht Aion herunterzuladen,nachdem ich die 138MB Datei heruntergeladen hatte und gestartet hatte fragt er mich nach dem Pfad für die Installation.Nachdem das eingegeben ist will er den Launcher starten allerdings erscheint nur ein Fenster und im Status steht "Launcher wird upgedated" bei ca. 50% dieser Meldung (was nur wenige Sekunden dauert) erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bereits mehrfach neugestartet und auch bereits mehrfach versucht den Launcher neuzuinstallieren.Leider ohne Erfolg.
Desweiteren wundert es mich dass ich für den Launcher keinen Installationspfad angeben kann,dieser wird ohne Nachfrage auf C:\Program Files angelegt.
Leider habe ich bisher auch auf Google noch keine Antwort gefunden.Bis auf eine einzige die aber leider französisch ist.Und da scheitert es bei mir.
Wäre schön wenn jemand einen guten Vorschlag hat.


----------



## Geige (4. März 2012)

Noch genügend Platz auf der Harddisk?

Hört sich banal an, aber das hat bei mir bei nem ähnlichen Problem mal geholfen


----------



## Namitsoo (4. März 2012)

Die einzige Partition die nicht genügend Platz hat ist C.Aber meinen Installationspfad habe ich auf eine Partition mit 40GB+ gelegt


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2012)

Es werden aber sicherlich erstmal temporäre Daten angelegt. Dies erfolgt in 99% der Fälle auf der Systemplatte, solange man den Temp-Files-Ordner nicht auf eine andere Partition/Platte auslagert.


----------



## Namitsoo (4. März 2012)

Ich hab auch grad mal geschaut er versucht dies auf C:\Program Files anzulegen.zumindest erstellt er dort einen ordner mit "torrent" im namen.Gibt es keine möglichkeit den gameforge installer zu sagen er soll auf einer anderen partition installieren?Denn ich habe keine möglichkeit die Partition zu vergrößern.Oder gibt es einen Fullclient als download ohne launcher?



Edit: Problem nach ewigem rumprobieren endlich gelöst.

Nachdem der Launcher zwischenzeitlich gar nicht mehr installiert werden konnte hab ich probiert per Rechtsklick im Kompatibilitätsmodus "Programm als Administrator ausführen" anzuhaken.Und siehe da es geht...Seltsam nur dass ich es vorher bereits mehrfach probiert hatte in dem ich direkt auf der Verknüpfung "Aion-FREE TO PLAY" die "Als Administrator ausführen" Option zum starten genommen hatte.
Zusätzlich hatte ich den Gameforge Ordner in "C:\Program Files" verschoben auf eine größere Partition und habe in den Konfigurationsdateien des Launchers den Pfad auch auf "D:\" angepasst.

Nunja wie dem auch sei.Danke trotzdem für eure Mühen,hoffe der Weg hilft Leuten die ebenfalls das Problem haben.


----------

